# Tajima TMFX c904 reviews



## Chris Andrews (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Guys

I'm new to this forum. We've been vinyl printing and screen printing for about 10 years now. 

We've now decided to buy a second hand embroidery machine. Does any one know much about the Tajima TMFX c904?

We've been quoted £8000 for the machine and just wanted to get some feedback before buying it. Does anyone know how old it is, if parts are still available and whether the quality of the embroidery is good?

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Manufactured date should be on the ID plate but that is a mid 1990's machine. They are/were workhorses. I have no idea the used machine prices in your country but that would be a little high here. IF I had intimate knowledge that it had been very, very well maintained I might consider $8000 US, that's a lot lower than your quote. Parts aren't that big a problem but it has been out of production for a long time. Good Luck...


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

TMFX was produced between 1992 and around 2000
first models are green heads,latest models white heads.
parts are still aviable


----------

